# Cherry shrimp in Atlanta?



## atltk (Feb 16, 2005)

Does anyone have, or know someone or a lfs in Atlanta that might have, cherry shrimp or other "exotic" shrimp species. I have only been able to find ghost shrimp in the Sandy Springs/Buchhead/midtown area and have kept my eyes open for the better part of a year for "more interesting" shrimp to no avail. I just don't have the $$$ to pay for the outrageous shipping charges and order them online. Thanks


----------



## garfieldnfish (Jan 18, 2005)

Ususally Petland in Kennesaw has some, but I have been wanting to buy another Burmese Mountain shrimp and a Singapore Wood Shrimp and I was told due to the Tsunami it is hard to get them right now. That may be the same reason you can't find any where you are.


----------

